# My new/used 724



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm usually no fan of winter due to the hassles of winter driving and traffic, but at least i should be able to get out of the driveway this year. My new toy!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> I'm usually no fan of winter due to the hassles of winter driving and traffic, but at least i should be able to get out of the driveway this year. My new toy!


That looks like a well cared for machine, great find.
Just in case you need repairs in the future, here is a link to the two stage service manual that Shryp was so kind to share with all of us.

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Grunt said:


> That looks like a well cared for machine, great find.
> Just in case you need repairs in the future, here is a link to the two stage service manual that Shryp was so kind to share with all of us.
> 
> http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


 Thanks for the link. I'm sure a little maintenance will be needed before the first snowfall. Gotta make sure she's ready.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Other wise go to TORO.COM under homeowner/ parts enter your model number and you can download all that stuff 4 free. WHAT A DEAL!!!!!! MAZEL TOV ON YOUR FIND


----------

